# Pregnancy progression signs for 1st calf heifers - beef breeds



## amysflock (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, all,

I spend a bit of time on another discussion board where most folks own dairy cattle, so I've learned a lot about labor signs from those folks, like "stringers" and monitoring the pin bones prominence, bagging up, etc. I've heard, though, that the signs in beef breeds can be different or more subtle, and also that the signs in heifers is often different than in cows.

I check Bridgit, our 2-year old first calf Scottish Highland heifer, every evening after work as I comb her...feel her pins, check for stringers, and feel her udder. (Thankfully she allows all this...I'm hoping that will help make contact easier after she calves.) I've noticed subtle changes from week to week, but last night the back of her udder felt a lot fuller than the night before (not big, but the width of my hand from the bottom of the udder/top of teats to her belly), and she had a much longer stringer than I've seen yet (although it was all tied up in her long hair so kind of a loopy mess).

I'd love to hear your experiences with beef heifers (or dairy heifers) showing signs of heading toward labor, anything I should watch for, or "xx hours probably until labor if you see yyy" type things.

We expect her calf around the end of the month, but she was running with the bull so we really have no idea exactly when she's due. I'm thinking it might be sooner, so will be buying some supplies today at lunch and we'll get the other emergency supplies (feeding tube, dried colostrum, etc.) over the weekend so we have it when it's time.

Thanks!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Oct 2, 2008)

I would say she is getting close. My guess, from what you are saying, would be within the next few days.


----------



## wynedot55 (Oct 2, 2008)

youll know she is getting close when her rear starts swelling an getting real loose.ive got a cow that wont bagg till she gets ready to have the calf.so when i see that i know she is ready to popp.


----------



## ncgnance (Oct 2, 2008)

You're watching all the right things. My dexter, Brigit, calved last Friday. She started stringing a week before, and her bag started getting bigger a week before, but I think the loosening of the vulva and the sagging of her back were the main signs. She got VERY floppy in the back end the day he was born, and after he was born her udder filled to the bursting point. Her teats were sticking straight out, and he couldn't get a good hold on one. The vet gave us some powder to loosen the bag up and that helped. But by the second day, he had figured out what to do. Good Luck...


----------



## amysflock (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh, dear!! We're so not ready!!

I ran to Bartell's to get some general (non-cattle) supplies, like KY Jelly and stuff...but am stumped by the 7% iodine solution I've seen recommended for the umbilical stump. They had either a 7% iodine tincture (85% alcohol!), or a Betadine solution with 10% iodine. Are either of these appropriate, or should I be looking for something else?


----------



## amysflock (Oct 2, 2008)

Ha ha, I just emailed my boss to give him a head's up in case I have to call in sick for work. He's probably just joined the ranks of people in my life who think I've flipped my lid!

Whee!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh well, we understand and haven't thought you have flipped your lid!

For the iodine go to your farm supply store and get the 7% iodine. No stronger as it isn't good for the calf. I'm not sure about the rest of the ingredients in it.


----------



## wynedot55 (Oct 2, 2008)

youve just gone gonzo over cows


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Oct 2, 2008)

Just checked the meds cabinet and it is the 7% tincture! Oh, and so you know udder wash or mineral oil work for lubrication if the calf needs pulling. Back to milking!


----------



## wynedot55 (Oct 2, 2008)

hey you cant leave the barn with milkers on


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Oct 2, 2008)

Can to! I had to bring the waterer for the adolescent chickens up and I just stopped in the house quick. It was a slow group of milkers.


----------



## wynedot55 (Oct 2, 2008)

my dad would put the milkers on the cows .an then he would go out of the barn for 10 or 15 mins todo something while they milked.i would not leave the barn with milkers on.afraide they would over milk.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Oct 2, 2008)

That's to long. I knew I had the time with those 4 cows so I quickly ran. Most of them I wouldn't have time to run like that.


----------



## wynedot55 (Oct 2, 2008)

id go out when no milkers was on the cows.but i never milked because i moved to slow an the cows would kick because i wasnt fast enough.so id do the outside work.


----------



## amysflock (Oct 21, 2008)

So, it's been nearly 3 weeks since I first posted my question, and we don't have a calf yet. In fact...I'm not so sure she's not showing ANY more signs than she was on the 2nd of October.

Still not much mucus, her bag isn't much bigger than it was then, she's not much floppier, pins aren't much looser. She also doesn't look ready to pop anymore...I am wondering if she's getting more "slab-sided" like I've heard they do when the calf is moving into birthing position.

But should I be concerned by any of this lack of progress? (She's eating and acting normal, of course, the little brat. Actually got smacked hard on the nose last night for being too aggressive when it was time to feed the beet pulp mixture.)

I will try to get some good photos of her, it's nearly dusk when I'm getting home now. :|


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Oct 21, 2008)

Pics would be good. If your not expecting her until the end of the month I wouldn't worry yet although, your earlier post sure sounded like she was close. I've never seen them bag up tight until close to time.


----------



## wynedot55 (Oct 21, 2008)

all you can do is watch them.because you sure dont know the exact  time she will calve.she will calve when its time.


----------



## allenacres (Oct 22, 2008)

take a deep breath amysflock. When she is ready she will give birth. With my girls, the first time I didnt have any dates as they were pasture exposed over two time periods, went to fair in between. I didnt have as much info as you have on the signs to look for. And our first calf heifer didnt  act any different before she gave birth. The day before she gave birth she was her normal self, and in the am I found a newborn calf, Sweetpea. The day Nyla gave birth, I had to leave to give a lesson. I told hubby, WATCH Her, she is going to give birth when Im gone. His cousin was visiting and so they both could have seen their first birthing. Did they? No cause they were too busy chit chatting. Cousin went to take a nap, hubby when to check on Nyla and she had just dropped the calf. I get a frantic call, Nyla calved, come home! I was on a horse in a lesson, so I said,  is the calf up? Yup. Nursing. Yup. Ok I will see you in a couple of hrs, put some iodine on the naval. 

This year when Reba calved Slow roast, I had exact dates of when she was bred by our bull and she went 2 weeks past that date. She was uneasy before she finally gave birth, and she was so BIG I thought she was going to explode! These are photos from before she gave birth this year. I dont know exactly how long before she actually gave birth after this photo but she looked ready for awhile.












 I noticed she was acting "different" and was watching her all day. And she was 2 weeks past her due date so I was a bit concerned.









See the problem?


























Alls well that ends well. Amy I was a nervous nelly before our first one was born. And Sweetpea had the nerve to lay down and take a nap before she actually nurse. But she did nurse before the 12 hrs were up. Now that we have had the first one, Im not so nervous anymore. I do keep an eye, watch my girls, make sure everyone is ok, but I do enjoy it.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Oct 22, 2008)

allenacres-Did you have to assist in that birth or did she manage on her own even with the problem?


----------



## Thewife (Oct 22, 2008)

Excellent pictures!!
After meeting Amy, I think she is going to do just fine!
(she can call me, if I have a rig, I can be there)
I am thinking of calling her over when my heifers start calving, get her in on a little training so I can leave town during calving season if I want to!

I don't really have breeding dates on any of my herd! With the mix I have, some bag up, some get loose, some just like to mess with my head and show up with a calf!

A few years back, I was feeding one jelly donuts, while she was calving! I pulled the calf out, she finished her donuts and realized the calf was out! She got up and took care of her baby!
I love my cows!


----------



## allenacres (Oct 22, 2008)

thewife, where are you located?

Farmerkitty, Yes I had to assist, but could not until the cow was down and exhausted as she is a biatch. Vet was on the way, she was down, I reached in and with one hand pulled the leg that was out to the left, with the other hand I got it between the calfs shoulder and the pelvic rim and got it over. I felt it get past, then one pull and one push from mama, and calf came 6+ inches. Next pull he was out. Hubby threw me the iodine from other side I fence. I splashed and ran. Mama was up, licked her calf all over. Happy end but I know it could have been a dead cow and calf.

I read a lot of James Harriot as a kid. I think it payed off!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Oct 22, 2008)

You're lucky you didn't have to push the calf back in and then pull the missing leg up. That's usually what we have to do with the dairy cattle. I had the vet out once for a case like that and he asked me why I had called as I could do it myself.  He should have known something was up as we don't call for to many emergencies because we take care of them ourselves and he knows it! She had a big calf and wouldn't stop pushing. He gave her a shot to slow her pushes in order to get the calf straightened out.


----------



## Thewife (Oct 22, 2008)

allenacres, I am out by Yelm!

Kitty, your vet sounds like one of my old Fave vets! We had him out for a prolapse and he told me I could take care of it by myself, there was no reason for him to be there! He didn't seem to notice, his close to six foot frame had alot more power than I do!
The next prolapse we had, I talked Hubby through it! He did good! We sewed the cow up and she raised the calf!

I've done the push it back thing, to get the missing leg, once! If we get another one, Hubby will be getting some more on the job training!


----------



## allenacres (Oct 23, 2008)

That is what the vet said on the phone, push it back in and pull the leg around. This was my first emergency and after I learned I could have put her in the chute, so she could not kick me, and then maybe I could push him back in. 


The vet was on the way because I could not push the calf back in. After the cow was down, and decided she was too tired to get up and kick me, then I was able to get to work. I tried to push the calf back in, but she was butt facing down hill, calf was big (88lbs) and she was still pushing. So I just did what I could and it worked. And since problems with Highlands are suppose to be rare, I hope this is my one and only! yeah righhttttt 


thewife, oh your not far. I thought you must be in W. WA, by your photos.


----------



## wynedot55 (Oct 23, 2008)

i doubt if my vet would remember me  the last time we had him out was 7yrs ago or so for a C-section.the calf was a hol heifer.an she weighed over 130lbs.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Oct 23, 2008)

Well, with herd health scheduled once a month they do remember me. Although it usually ends up being every other month as I usually end up cancelling half the time. Just not enough to do.


----------



## wynedot55 (Oct 23, 2008)

with 40 to 45 cows everyother month herd health check is good enough.because like you say theres prolly not that much todo.unless something najor comes up.


----------



## amysflock (Oct 26, 2008)

We're getting closer! Today we saw some odd behavior...Sheila (alpha cow) sticking very close to Bridgit, and licking her head, ears, face and shoulders! (This is unheard of for the two of them.) I went out to check Bridgit and Sheila, who was already close by, came right over, resting her mouth on Bridgit's shoulder. I literally could comb both girls with one stroke!

I just checked Bridgit again about 30 minutes ago, and the tops of her teats are filling!!! I can feel her tailhead all the way up to the very top (my fingers go about 3/4 the way around), and her back end is looking a bit swollen. Not too much mucus to speak of.

I think I'm to the point where I'll now be checking her in the dark before work AND after work in the evenings! I've been waiting for this. I just told DH that I'd be surprised if we don't have a calf in the next 48-72 hours!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Oct 27, 2008)

How are things this morning?


----------



## Thewife (Oct 27, 2008)

Amy?
Do you have a baby?


----------



## wynedot55 (Oct 27, 2008)

yes let us know when she calves.


----------



## amysflock (Oct 27, 2008)

Not yet. I couldn't sleep so checked her at midnight, and again just before 5 this a.m. (just to be sure I wouldn't be going to work and leaving her in labor). She appears to be the same.


----------



## Thewife (Oct 27, 2008)

Ya know Amy, cows have a real bed sense of humor! They like to calve when you have an important appointment, there's something you relly want to do, or if nobody is around to help!
I think she is going to hold that baby until Saturday morning!


----------



## amysflock (Oct 27, 2008)

Gads, that's my fear! (She waited until about an hour after DH left for a week-long fishing trip to crawl through the fence...so yeah, she'll probably wait until Saturday.)

That's ok, I have your number if I need help!


----------



## Thewife (Oct 27, 2008)

Ummmm..
Yea!
About that!
I am probably leaving Friday!(or real early Saturday)
I should be back, Sunday!(or Monday)

I just took the boy for a walk, to show him what heifers he needs to watch! One of my faves, seems to be getting a little udder!

Last year, I worried about one the whole week we were gone, she calved the night we got home! 
No problems, she did fine! I wasted alot of good worring on her!


----------



## amysflock (Oct 28, 2008)

I checked Bridgit this morning again, and did see a mucus string (a few inches), and her udder is maybe a tiny bit bigger, but no real labor signs, so I went ahead and drove into work. Now I'm wondering if I did the right thing. I wish she could talk...I asked if she was in labor, but she just continued chewing her cud. :|

I might leave early today if I can...so I won't wonder.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Oct 28, 2008)

The waiting game is hard. Even if they could talk they may not be able to give the answers we need.


----------



## wynedot55 (Oct 28, 2008)

theyed be just like a women in labor.neither 1 knows when they are gonna have the baby.


----------



## Thewife (Oct 28, 2008)

I think if they could talk, they would use the opportunity to find out when we have plans, just so they could spoil them!


----------

